
What's New in DevTools (Chrome 76) - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/05/devtools
======
truncate
As a person who doesn't develop for browser, I'm always super impressed and
envious of tooling. I occasionally (once in several months), would use some of
these tools for some random small thing I made and I could just get started in
seconds. On the other hand, the C++ tooling I've worked on in my career is
always pain-in- __* (unless of-course you go down full Visual Studio, CLion
... path I guess?).

~~~
solarengineer
Do you have the setup to try DTrace? Solaris, Illumos, OSX and FreeBSD support
it out of the box. You can install a custom build on Linux as well.

Or, do you have access to a Linux system? You could try eBPF.

~~~
solarengineer
And there also DTrace coming to Windows

[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-Kernel-
Intern...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-Kernel-
Internals/DTrace-on-Windows/ba-p/362902)

------
bcheung
With the revamped networking is there a way to exclude OPTIONS requests by
default like the "disable cache" checkbox that gets remembered? It's really
annoying having to type in "-method:OPTIONS" all the time.

------
shurcooL
I’m still waiting for Dark Mode support in Chrome DevTools. It’s one of the
last things I use that doesn’t support it yet, and it’s very jarring at night.

~~~
romelsongalia
There is a Dark Theme in settings of DevTools. Is there a difference between a
Dark Theme and Dark Mode?

~~~
shurcooL
I didn’t know there’s a built-in dark theme. Thanks, I’ll use it.

By “Dark Mode support”, I was primarily referring to the behavior where an app
automatically switches between light/dark theme based on the macOS system-wide
Dark Mode setting. Having a dark theme is very close, but it requires the user
to switch to it manually (and also requires knowing that it's possible to
switch; case in point, I didn't even realize DevTools had its own separate
theme).

